# Looking for new stock



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I got a hair up my butt and want to put a new thumbhole stock on my 22-250. I have been searching the internet and this site for any information as to who makes stocks like that. I found a company in SD, Boyds Gunstocks that make some. Just looking for more options to choose from. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank You.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What rifle are you wanting to put it on dw


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It would seem to me that with a thumb hole it would make the trigger squeeze more consistent. Is that true?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats was part of what I was hoping for, along with the ability to hold the gun better with my carple tunnel problem. Figured it would be easier on the wrist and keep it at a more relaxed angle. Not to mention I think it will look really nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Now you have me thinking.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Boy I hope I don't have the same problem as yotepill, I ordered a stock from Boyds this afternoon before I looked at yotes last post. Before I ordered it, I called them and had them give me the dimmensions of the holes and etc. There dimmensions are within 0.010 of what I measured.

Hassell, I see you liked yotepill's last post. Did you have problems with Boyds also?

I couldn't afford any of the other stocks I found as they all started at $500 and went up from there. I guess I will have to wait and see what I get and how it fits.

This is what I ordered - http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=19027&cat=1220

I will let you guys know how it fits after I get it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Boy I hope I don't have the same problem as yotepill, I ordered a stock from Boyds this afternoon before I looked at yotes last post. Before I ordered it, I called them and had them give me the dimmensions of the holes and etc. There dimmensions are within 0.010 of what I measured.
> 
> Hassell, I see you liked yotepill's last post. Did you have problems with Boyds also?
> 
> ...


I liked his post for him mentioning about his experience with Boyds, and letting the members know about it.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Boyd's makes nice stocks. My buddy bought some of their Featherweight Thumbhole stocks and they are great! Another site you may want to check out is Richards Microfit at http://www.rifle-stocks.com/. They have a larger selection of gun models available, and you may want to check out their Dual Grip Thumbhole model (http://www.rifle-stocks.com/dualgripthumbhole.htm). It gives you the benefits of a thumbhole but will still let you shoot the gun conventionally or even left-handed if you need to do so. Their prices are reasonable, too.


----------

